# I Need Help with basically Life in the Career Area



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the spot, but I will ask anyway. No one seems to be able to help me, so maybe you guys will, you all seem knowledgeable. 

I'm a Junior in High School - next semester I will be a Senior is all turns out well. I'm not really that great of a student. I lack big time in science, and math. My math is so bad that my current math teacher is having to give me work I did in 6th grade. She asked me the other day how I managed to get shoved though school this far behind. I'm already three years behind as it is. Anyway, I said that to say this. 

I'm not really sure what I want to do after high school. My girlfriend's(of 3 years) grandfather is a doctor I guess you could say. He said I would do well at where he started in radiology. He makes about 280k a year, but he no longer is a radiologist, he moved up. I thought about that, but I looked online, and some of the courses I would probably flunk. I have been into computers for as long as I can remember. I repair minor stuff for a few bucks on my free time. I thought about something in computers, but the math involved will kill me basically from what it looks like. I was looking at West Virginia Northern Community College, online because I live near it. What would be something good there to go into? I'm so worried about not being able to make a good living because of how far behind in skills in school I am. I love working with computers, but the math part of it would probably kill me wouldn't it? How hard is it to get a job in the IT field? I never see online or in the paper someone hiring for IT, and when they are you need 5+ years of experience, how do you get the experience when they all require that much experience lol. They also want Bachelor degrees, something I could only hope for lol. Do you guys have any tips, any ideas, anything to help me decide on a career path that would be suitable? Like I said I like computers, and what not, but the math would hurt me. In the medical field, the math, and science part would hurt me. 

Side note: I looked into Fracking, because it's booming, you make good money, but the hours are ungodly which is ok for me, the thing is is the traveling every 24 days to a new location that could be quite far. 

Anyway, any advice, tips, etc? Thanks so much. Hopefully I have better luck here then I did at my school counselor, and teacher lol. 

(I'm almost a completer in my schools computer science area. He dumb everything down, but I've averaged a 3.6(A) in there. I've taken, Computer fundamentals, A+ Hardware, Technical Computer Applications, Business Computers [Didn't do that well in this one, I'm in it now and have a 2.3 which is a C], and I have taken Web Development. Next year is my last class and it's A+ Software which basically is the same thing as Technical Computer Applications, except you get to analyze some more stuff I guess, basically what he [ my teacher ] said. Also next year, I am hoping to take Video 1 which is basically making videos in Adobe Premier cs 5. 

Sorry for rambling, just trying to include as much details as I can. Thanks again!

Edit: I'm from the United States


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

First, you don't need to go to school to get into IT. You don't need classes, and you don't need a Bachelor's degree. All you need is a love of computers and a desire to start at the bottom. 

Second, you won't start out in IT making big bucks. Nor will you start out doing advanced work like network administration or IT security - these are the jobs that require years of experience and, in some cases, a degree. You'll most likely start out doing entry-level IT work... jobs like help desk tech, field service tech, PC repair tech, and desktop support tech. But keep in mind that this job is a stepping stone to better things down the line. You won't be an entry-level tech making "small bucks" forever.

A degree won't enable you to automagically bypass any of the above and jump straight to "big bucks" or better jobs, because a degree isn't a valid substitute for experience. This is usually the biggest shock to people who go to college for IT administration - they come out thinking that they're ready to administer a corporate network and that entry-level jobs are somehow "beneath them". The only thing that a degree will do for you is to open up higher-level jobs LATER in your career (typically jobs that entail greater responsibility, such as a supervisory or management role) that would otherwise be unavailable to you without a degree.

Keep in mind that competition is currently fierce for entry-level IT jobs, as everyone and his brother are looking to change jobs into what they see as a promising career path. Anything you can do to set yourself ahead of the competition is worth doing. At entry-level, I would recommend that you pick up some entry-level IT certifications, such as the A+, Network+, and Microsoft client certifications (MCP on Windows XP, MCTS on Windows Vista, and/or MCTS on Windows 7). You don't need to spend a lot of money on classroom training - all you need is a couple of books (I recommend Mike Meyers A+ All-in-One Exam Guide, Seventh Edition and James Pyles PC Technician Street Smarts, Second Edition), a junk PC or two to mess around with, and when you're done studying, a high-quality practice exam from a trusted provider to see if you're really ready.

That said, don't wait until you're certified to start looking. Get an entry-level IT job as soon as possible - now, while you're in school, if you can. I don't know if there are any Best Buys near Weirton, but I've known more than one tech who has gotten a good start working for them.

As far as IT jobs in the paper and online are concerned... well, these are the places that EVERYONE looks for jobs, so these are also the jobs where you will encounter the fiercest competition if for no other reason than sheer numbers. What you need to do is to network - not with wires, but with people. Meet people who are already in the IT industry. You can do that through many means (such as this forum), but one way that might help is to join (or at least attend a meeting or two of) an IT professional organization, such as the Association of Information Technology Professionals (AITP): link

People who are already in IT will have an inside track on jobs that are opening up but have not yet been posted. And these people will tell their friends.

Will weak math skills hurt you? Well, they certainly won't help you. Still, there's not a lot of math required in IT. A good understanding of binary will help you learn how to subnet quickly in your head (a must!). The one concern I would have is this: math requires logic, and logic is _absolutely essential_ to someone in IT. I can't begin to tell you how many techs I have met who cannot troubleshoot their own way out of an open paper bag. If you are good at fixing computer problems at home, this may not be a big concern for you. However, I do want to make you aware of what is required so you can take a good, hard, honest assessment of yourself.

One last thing I would advise is that you don't rush. It is good that you are preparing, but remember, it's still early. You're young. You have plenty of time ahead of you. I started messing around with computers when I was 10, but didn't get started in a "real" IT job until I was 28 (I'm 42 now). So you'll have a head start on many of us. Don't stress out thinking that you HAVE to have everything figured out NOW.

Hope this helps give you some perspective on things. And if you have any more questions, please, by all means, ask away! You never know how many people you may be helping who might have the same exact question you do.


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

My computer teacher has several A+ books, they are enormous lol. I've skimmed, and read parts of them over the last three years or so. 

A best buy is about 2 hours from me lol. There is a little store near by I went to and seen if he wanted some voluntary help, but he told me no and basically ignored me he wouldn't talk to me or anything. He was a jerk basically; it kinda irritated me to no end. I was hoping he would at least help me out to let me volunteer a few hours after school everyday, but he didn't oh well I guess lol. 

I can use logic, I'm just bad at math, I don't get a lot of the processes (More so in Algebra 2, Geometry, I caught on near the end, Algebra 1 I probably could have done better, but again the processes killed me. 

What other entry level work is there? Is there any online (probably a dumb question lol). 

My worry is I wont be able to make a decent amount of money. I've grown up extremely poor, I want to supply my kids a better life then I had. I'd like to make about 70-100k I know that's probably way up there just wishful thinking lol. 

My teacher uses those Mike Myers videos haha. I never knew he was actually that popular, I just thought he was one of like 10 people so it's good to know that I wasn't watching something completely unknown .


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

wwe9112 said:


> My computer teacher has several A+ books, they are enormous lol. I've skimmed, and read parts of them over the last three years or so.


There are good A+ books and there are bad A+ books. For example, A+ for Dummies caused a former co-worker to fail so badly, she didn't retake the exam for YEARS... and wouldn't have if I didn't encourage her to do so (with different study materials, of course!). 



wwe9112 said:


> A best buy is about 2 hours from me lol. There is a little store near by I went to and seen if he wanted some voluntary help, but he told me no and basically ignored me he wouldn't talk to me or anything. He was a jerk basically; it kinda irritated me to no end. I was hoping he would at least help me out to let me volunteer a few hours after school everyday, but he didn't oh well I guess lol.


Keep in mind that volunteer work isn't always "free" for the company. There are liability issues that the business must consider. For example, the owner's insurance might pay if one of his paid employees messes up a computer... but it probably wouldn't cover a volunteer. In addition, time is consumed while a paid employee mentors a volunteer, getting them up to speed on how things are done. So don't be too mad at the guy - he probably has valid reasons for not allowing you to volunteer.



wwe9112 said:


> I can use logic, I'm just bad at math, I don't get a lot of the processes (More so in Algebra 2, Geometry, I caught on near the end, Algebra 1 I probably could have done better, but again the processes killed me.


But being able to understand those processes are important... just like figuring out how a router handles routes is important. See what I mean? 

Not saying that you can't do IT work... just giving you incentive to try to fix any deficiencies that might cause you problems in an IT career.



wwe9112 said:


> What other entry level work is there? Is there any online (probably a dumb question lol).


Small businesses sometimes get existing employees to help out with basic computer stuff. For example, I worked at a call center as an operations analyst, basically as a jack-of-all-trades. Whenever anyone's computer had issues, I fixed it. And this was before I got my first "official" job where IT was my primary responsibility. So, with that in mind, just about ANY job can provide your first bit of experience doing IT support.

That said, I'm guessing Weirton doesn't have that many IT opportunities available. Unfortunately, you can't magically fix that. If there are no IT jobs where you are, the only solution is to go where the IT jobs are.



wwe9112 said:


> My worry is I wont be able to make a decent amount of money. I've grown up extremely poor, I want to supply my kids a better life then I had. I'd like to make about 70-100k I know that's probably way up there just wishful thinking lol.


Although it is possible to make that much in IT after you gain quite a bit of real-world IT experience, you won't start out making that kind of money, and you probably won't even get there in the first few years. It might shock you, but entry-level techs usually make as much as burger flippers at McDs. The only difference is that the burger flipper won't be making much (if any!) more in 2-3 years, whereas the tech SHOULD be making a good bit more. Not 70-100K, but still better than $9/hr.

I can't be more blunt than this: If it's fast money you're looking for, you won't find it in IT. If you're looking for long-term success making good money in a relatively stable career field that you will probably enjoy, then IT is a great choice. It has definitely enabled me to provide more for my kids than I had.



wwe9112 said:


> My teacher uses those Mike Myers videos haha. I never knew he was actually that popular, I just thought he was one of like 10 people so it's good to know that I wasn't watching something completely unknown .


Mike Meyers is a good guy. I'm a frequent contributor on his forum because I like his books.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I see a Best Buy in West Pittsburgh/North Fayette (link) that Google marks as 32 minutes (29 miles) away from Weirton. There and back is no more than three gallons of gas (more like two in a small car). There are several others in Pittsburgh as well as in Wheeling. If you're looking for experience... there you go.

Regarding online support opportunities... there are a few companies that offer entry-level online support jobs. However, from what I've heard, most of them don't pay well and they're absolutely BRUTAL to work for. The turnover rate is extremely high. I'll put it this way... if there were good entry-level remote support jobs available, EVERYONE would want to do it.


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

BosonMichael said:


> I see a Best Buy in West Pittsburgh/North Fayette (link) that Google marks as 32 minutes (29 miles) away from Weirton. There and back is no more than three gallons of gas (more like two in a small car). There are several others in Pittsburgh as well as in Wheeling. If you're looking for experience... there you go.
> 
> Regarding online support opportunities... there are a few companies that offer entry-level online support jobs. However, from what I've heard, most of them don't pay well and they're absolutely BRUTAL to work for. The turnover rate is extremely high. I'll put it this way... if there were good entry-level remote support jobs available, EVERYONE would want to do it.


I honestly never knew there were two that close. I apologize for the misguided information. Thanks for the help . 



BosonMichael said:


> There are good A+ books and there are bad A+ books. For example, A+ for Dummies caused a former co-worker to fail so badly, she didn't retake the exam for YEARS... and wouldn't have if I didn't encourage her to do so (with different study materials, of course!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not looking for fast money I promise lol. I know that doesn't work lol... You have been a great help to me. I appreciate it so much I wish I could explain that to you more so then I know how to. My girlfriend is excellent at math (She tutors her mom, and also other students for a few bucks a session, she said she would help me starting from the basic 1+1...I will also acquire some ebooks, and what not online. You opened my eyes in the sense of I really need to step it up a bit more. I'm thinking about maybe next year some time getting A+ certified. West Virginia Northern Community college, has several offerings, which one would you personally recamend?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

wwe9112 said:


> I honestly never knew there were two that close. I apologize for the misguided information. Thanks for the help .


No apologies required! I'm here to help. 



wwe9112 said:


> West Virginia Northern Community college, has several offerings, which one would you personally recamend?


None. I'd recommend you grab the Meyers book (at a minimum) and go take the exams when you're ready.


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

BosonMichael said:


> No apologies required! I'm here to help.
> 
> 
> 
> None. I'd recommend you grab the Meyers book (at a minimum) and go take the exams when you're ready.


LOL, where do I take them at though?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

wwe9112 said:


> LOL, where do I take them at though?


At any Prometric or VUE testing center. You schedule the exams directly through Prometric or VUE. Looking at VUE's site, I see that there are several VUE centers in Pittsburgh; Pittsburgh Technical Institute is your closest option.


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

PTI is actually where I was also looking to go if they offered the courses I wanted aha. They get you internships but they charge about 44k a program to Notherns 1k lol... Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

wwe9112 said:


> PTI is actually where I was also looking to go if they offered the courses I wanted aha. They get you internships but they charge about 44k a program to Notherns 1k lol... Thanks again for all the help!


No need to pay 44k for something that MIGHT get you an internship. Be extremely wary of promises of jobs and gold at the end of the rainbow... although schools CAN sometimes connect you with employers, it's certainly NOT a sure thing. You shouldn't EVER pay someone to get you employment. Just my professional opinion. 

Best of luck to you!


----------

